# Any websites with free design ideas for new builds?



## RMCF (1 Feb 2010)

Does anyone know of any websites that offer design ideas for those considering building their own house?

I have searched and find a very poor selection - and many of these are US style houses.

Just looking for a few ideas that could maybe steal and put together.


----------



## Vanilla (1 Feb 2010)

irishhouseplans.ie

Also have a look at the timber frame companies websites, they often have a few designs.

There used to be more but since the recession a few 'pick from a catalogue' type building companies have gone bust.

Some local councils have ideas on their websites of design they like to encourage.


----------



## onq (1 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> Does anyone know of any websites that offer design ideas for those considering building their own house?
> 
> I have searched and find a very poor selection - and many of these are US style houses.
> 
> Just looking for a few ideas that could maybe steal and put together.



Some useful links:

http://www.riai.ie
http://architecturalassociation.ie/

http://constructireland.ie/
http://archiseek.com/
http://www.planonline.ie/

http://www.odosarchitects.com/
http://www.donaghydimond.ie/
http://www.box.ie/

You could of course, engage an architect to advise you on the design of your residence, including the health and safety implications, compliance with the building regulations and BER status.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks for all your links guys.

We need a THANKS button on this forum.


----------

